# Twenty Minute Fight



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Hooked into this hawg, in the shallows out east. Took a Estaz Colored Salmon egg I just tied the night before. Just wish the water was deeper to get those really crazy runs. Made a few jumps out of the water, twenty minutes later I got em close enough to the shore to land em. 

Landed another smaller one but this was the best highlight of my rookie season. Just started last year fly fishing for Steelhead.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

beautiful fish must have been one hell of a fight. congrats on the nice catch.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the catch.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

simply beautiful!!!

Gratz...

flash---------------------out


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice, I am going to try and hit the wall monday


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice!
I sure love the fight of the early run steelhead!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

20 minute fight!!! what the hell am I getting myself into! lol. this is my 1st year for the steelies!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Congrats on the fish! I sure hope you took that one home. If not, it's probably floating somewhere.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

20 minutes to land a fish?? What were using 6X tippet?? That's pathetic and I wouldn't be surprised if that fish later died. I can't believe that some people are actually praising him.....


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

its ok to take a fish home its put and take fishery, but if you trying to catch and release in these temps your out of your mind sorry to speak my mind. Please next time dont fight your next fish for 30 minutes!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

nice fish, forget the - comments


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

Steelie Junkie said:


> 20 minutes to land a fish?? What were using 6X tippet?? That's pathetic and I wouldn't be surprised if that fish later died. I can't believe that some people are actually praising him.....


some of us do eat steelhead!!! also the reason some of us fish for them is THE FIGHT!!! so why dont you take your attitude and shove it.

P.S. nice bullet!!


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Ngski, thats a nice fish , I wish Ide had taken more time with my first steelheade , (It wound up in the smoker)Tasted Great !! and sharring it with my dad and uncle is one of my favorite memorys.
dont let any comments or post from a few or SINGLE idiot stop you from doin what you enjoy, im sure youve given more than what youve taken , 
IE tax dollars and licenses fee's pay for the management and stocking of these fish and even if you ate one your better than any A hole that bashes you for doin so, in my eyes You are the sportsman , not someone called (JUNKY)


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok guys,keep it civil.
the fact that you may not agree with certain "comments",does not give you license to reply with comments of your own that are worse.and name calling definitely is not necessary,nor will it be tolerated.
and for those who would play "fish police",the guy makes a post about enjoying a great fight,and you immediately make assumptions and/or offer up criticism for no good reason.
no wonder people get "gun shy" about posting reports 

btw,congrats on the nice fish:B


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Steelie Junkie said:


> 20 minutes to land a fish?? What were using 6X tippet?? That's pathetic and I wouldn't be surprised if that fish later died. I can't believe that some people are actually praising him.....


Using 4lb tippet, that's what I usually use for gin clear conditions. After landing the fish I took extra care reviving the fish and ensured that the fish swam off on it's own. Belive me I appreciate the sport and love catching steelies and I've seen the opposite, gutted carcuss lying around shore just because someone needed eggs.

Guess you don't fly fish too much for chromes. Can't expect me to break off my fish after investing time trying to land the guy.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

ngski said:


> Using 4lb tippet, that's what I usually use for gin clear conditions. After landing the fish I took extra care reviving the fish and ensured that the fish swam off on it's own. Belive me I appreciate the sport and love catching steelies and I've seen the opposite, gutted carcuss lying around shore just because someone needed eggs.
> 
> Guess you don't fly fish too much for chromes. Can't expect me to break off my fish after investing time trying to land the guy.


Not trying to insult or belittle you, however, a 20 minute fight in 65-70 degree water is fatal regardless if they swim away. Many people think that if they swim away, they'll live. That's not always the case. Those fish should be taken home or given away.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe it felt like a twenty minute fight? Regardless of time, I still think the pic of the fish is beautiful.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

20 Minutes!!!  What the heck dude?? Where you fishing a 2wt with 1# or what? The fact that you let the fish go is even worse. Give yourself a pat on the back for needlesslly wasting a fish. Either stop exagerating or learn to fight a fish before you continue wasting these great gamefish because of inexperiance.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Misfit is right , I should not of started name calling, GUYS .. Im sorry!Ill never do it again.
I just felt the guy was trying to share his first experience with the board and instead of some guidence from veterans , he got bashed and that PssD me off . 
So instead of name calling ....I will only smoke one steelhead per negative post.So if you care so much for the fish we have all restored ..try to frind a positive angle to disagree.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

misfit said:


> ok guys,keep it civil.
> the fact that you may not agree with certain "comments",does not give you license to reply with comments of your own that are worse.and name calling definitely is not necessary,nor will it be tolerated.
> and for those who would play "fish police",the guy makes a post about enjoying a great fight,and you immediately make assumptions and/or offer up criticism for no good reason.
> no wonder people get "gun shy" about posting reports
> ...


One of the reasons I won't post other than a comment!


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Not trying to insult or belittle you, however, a 20 minute fight in 65-70 degree water is fatal regardless if they swim away. Many people think that if they swim away, they'll live. That's not always the case. Those fish should be taken home or given away.


If not trying to belittle, then just shut up!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I do not even check out that "other site dedicated to Steelhead" Instead of bashing right away, why not PM him and in a decent way maybe try to educate him on the effects of warm water and elongated fights. Anyways it was most likely a PA fish and they stock millions Lets just get along!!!


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

Not bashing you, but you can tell by the eyes that the fish is dead. A dead fish looks out, whereas a live fish looks down (strange but true) I fought one on the wall at connie for only about 2 or 3 minutes a few weeks ago. I put her on my stringer and threw her back in the drink, only to find her floating 5 minutes later. Try using some heavier flourocarbon tippet in the 8 to 10 pound range when its this hot out. That way, the fish cant see the tippet, and you can bring them in quicker. Seriously, they will die when its this hot out in any extended fight. Good job on the fish and have fun fly fishing for freshwater big game.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

great fish!! i can't wait to get up there soon. anyone have a good rain dance?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i love everyone...lets go fishing....

flash--------------------------out


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah just wash your car. It works form me every time.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The season hasnt even started yet,,,,,,,,,,,,, I keep hens all the time, if some one wants to bad mouth me, to bad, if i fight them more than 20 min, owell, almost 20 years of steelheading, ive learned there are 100's of differant thought,s of people on what to do, and how long, and if you should keep or c&r. My 2 cents, that what i pay my 20 bucks for, for a good fight, if i know its going to die, then yea, it will go home with me, and after it swims away after shaking it back and forth in the currant so the O2 flows over the gills, off ya go. Every one has there thoughts about the sport of steelheading, he cought a nice fish and gave a good report, and i fished next to the man before......All i use is 4lb leaders so i fight it till i can get the fish in...
Cant wait till some of you that has a couple of post under your name and new to the site to come on here and post about your steelhead trip....Just remember carma!!!!!!! Nice fish dude, and well hook up again this season.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Crumdfargo said:


> Not bashing you, but you can tell by the eyes that the fish is dead. A dead fish looks out, whereas a live fish looks down


Didn't realize I would cause such a controversial thread. That's the first time someone made mentions about the eyes. I will certain be careful about my next hook up in warm weather.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Steelheadquarters said:


> If not trying to belittle, then just shut up!!!!!



So you're saying we should belittle? OK. To each their own.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

You are so right Steelie Bob! How come people are so worried about everybody else. If you pay for a fishing license, and fish within the rules and regulations, you can do what you damn well please.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

nice fish ngski, great job! 
I am also impressed with your responses to the negativity, you have handled it with class. 
keep the posts and pictures coming, I hope you enjoy your next battle with these beautiful fish as much as your last one!


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Crumdfargo,
placing a live fish on a stringer and having it die is hardly relevant nor is it a good comparison to having a fish swim away with water passing over its gills. You see a fish must have water passing over its gills to breath - to live, "of course your fish died" ,you put it on a STRINGER you see it couldnt swim or breath. 
As far as the eyes looking out or forward to tell if its going to die?
"WoW only if world records were kept on the worlds largest LOADs"
splat!!! You'd have it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

stevecat said:


> Crumdfargo,
> placing a live fish on a stringer and having it die is hardly relevant nor is it a good comparison to having a fish swim away with water passing over its gills. You see a fish must have water passing over its gills to breath - to live, "of course your fish died" ,you put it on a STRINGER you see it couldnt swim or breath.
> As far as the eyes looking out or forward to tell if its going to die?
> "WoW only if world records were kept on the worlds largest LOADs"
> splat!!! You'd have it.


I have seen many a fish stay alive on a stringer for a long period of time. It just depends on the conditions.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I always take care in releasing fish, and take equal time reviving them, in my mind this guy was properly released and survived while I was fishing the area. If I feel the fish won't make it, I'll keep it or give it away. 

Appreciate the compliments / criticisms in this thread. Just remember this is an outdoor site and fish stories are always stretched out a bit. My fight felt like twenty but it could have been less. We are all sportman at heart and we all one way or another value our trouphies.

Keep the lines tight and look foward to scream fish on.....


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

congrats... I would have to agree with trying to bring the fish in quicker but i bet 20 mins is an exageration. It sucks thier are many educated anglers on here with good opions its just the fact that most of them have a bad approach and turn most people away from listening...I guess not everybody is a Teacher but we do have lots of Preachers... The bottom line is that the fish are stocked so that they can be caught, eaten, released or whatever and alot of the fish will die with no help from us...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Man that is an awesome pic! Beautiful fish! :B 

Thanks for sharing it with us. !% 

Yes, I commend you also for keeping a civil attitude.

I like the mention of a teacher.

It is much easier to learn something from someone who is trying to help you than it is from someone who is attacking you. 
I also noted that some were not attacking, just emotional. And it seems that "steel" definitely brings awesome emotions to the surface.

I can't wait to catch my first one! :B


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

Jack'n Fish said:


> 20 Minutes!!!  What the heck dude?? Where you fishing a 2wt with 1# or what? The fact that you let the fish go is even worse. Give yourself a pat on the back for needlesslly wasting a fish. Either stop exagerating or learn to fight a fish before you continue wasting these great gamefish because of inexperiance.


go down to E 72nd or edgewater in the spring or fall and see what thoes guys do. I think you will agree that what he did was within regs and within his rights and w/ good intentions.


P.S. i take my limit every day i can and bury them in my garden. HAHAHA!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

ngski said:


> I always take care in releasing fish, and take equal time reviving them, in my mind this guy was properly released and survived while I was fishing the area. If I feel the fish won't make it, I'll keep it or give it away.


That's all we can do. It's only tougher to do with a trout in warm water. Hopefully that'll change...until spring:wink:

Like others have said, you've handled the attacks with class!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Did you have fun? Sounds like it. Way to go!!! Just got my new 13' Noddle Rod and spinning real. If the fish dies and floats down river the *****, possums, and birds will eat another day.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on the fish and nice pic


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good job bro. don't worry about the critics and what others think. I didn't know they could die cause its warm either. guess ya learn new stuff everyday. you revived it and released it and as far as we all kno it could be swiming around still. if not ,some other animal is eatin good. I fish for fun and not to keep. hell I feel bad when I kill a lil chub. but like said its just a accident and something will eat it anyways.. i have seen sucker fish with there stomachs just opened up for the eggs. not like you gutted it and took the eggs and left it laying there. keep it up! that was a nice huge fish. I hope I catch a hog like that!! i would be happy with one half that size or any size as long as I catch one. since its my 1st time and all


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

about an hour ago, I hooked into a massive steelhead. it ran and ran, eventually breaking a hook off my crankbait. i can't imagine bringing one in on my fly rod. congrats ngski! 

as far as treatment of the fish, i didn't originally know how fragile they could be .luckily i usually practiced long line release Lol. these days i'm wiser, but alot of people simply just don't know and need for someone to give them the update. being nice doesn't hurt.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice catch! 

Can't wait to get out for the first time. Rookie season for my son and I.
Just wondering, with the water being that low, how far upstream did you catch the big guy? (  rookie question )


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Never mind the question, I got it. Rookies...lol

Again, nice catch :B


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

true2plue said:


> You are so right Steelie Bob! How come people are so worried about everybody else. If you pay for a fishing license, and fish within the rules and regulations, you can do what you damn well please.


Thats right you can play out as many fish as you want in bathtub conditions then releae them to die. Its a put and take fisherie so who cares? Oh wait there is the "Take" part, its put and take not catch and release to rot in the creek. It is your "legal" right to release them to die, it may not be ethical but you have to decide for yourself what is OK and not. To me playing a fish to death then letting it go to die and be wasted is wrong obviously its OK with many people on this site, we seem to have differing beliefs. Attitudes like this are why we have rules and regulations. They give guidlines but people will always choose to work around them. Keep practicing situational ethics to justify your actions to yourselves, thats fine but just know that you ARE killing a significant number of these fish for nothing other than braggin rights on an Internet site. Maybe one day you will see what you are doing maybe not happy killing.....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone for the Snoopy Rod contest?

http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/Snoopy/snoopy_steelhead_fishing_contest&#37;202006.htm

flash---------------------------out


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Geez, I've heard guys say that not to fish for steelies in
the really cold water in winter 'cause they're stressed and they will die.
Now it's too warm and they will die 'cause they're stressed.
That means I can only fish for 'em on November 22nd when the water is exactly 50.49 degrees.  

Seriously, if you're so worried about the steelhead, don't fish for them at all.
Perhaps just give them a nice glass of white wine with some emerald shiners,
maybe a small back massage before they hit the next set of rapids...... 

Besides, seeing those chrome beauties porpoising and jumping and playing
along the lakeshore, they don't look too stressed out to me. 
The only thing that's stressed is me after I land one.....

I got a nice one on a west wall this a.m. :B


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Anyone for the Snoopy Rod contest?
> 
> http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/Snoopy/snoopy_steelhead_fishing_contest 2006.htm
> 
> flash---------------------------out


Wow!! I rock a scooby-doo with my 3yr old. She caught a sunfish and it splashed her in the face...that was the end of that awesomeness.
I'ts a lucky rod though we always catch something with it...not familar with the snoopy model but I'd assume it is similar. As far as steelhead on one, what about this.
http://www.popeilfamilystore.com/ppf.html
Janus


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I think its time to stop fishing, That would stop all issues.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't think of it as killing a steelhead, think of it as saving the lives of about 1,000 emerald shiners and 200 smelt, which is what that steelhead would eat next year....


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

well i want to catch my frist steelie this fall or winter . I would love someone to to take me out and teach me


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

STOP FISHING!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  please wake me up from this nightmare!!. lol


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

Jack'n Fish said:


> Thats right you can play out as many fish as you want in bathtub conditions then releae them to die. Its a put and take fisherie so who cares? Oh wait there is the "Take" part, its put and take not catch and release to rot in the creek. It is your "legal" right to release them to die, it may not be ethical but you have to decide for yourself what is OK and not. To me playing a fish to death then letting it go to die and be wasted is wrong obviously its OK with many people on this site, we seem to have differing beliefs. Attitudes like this are why we have rules and regulations. They give guidlines but people will always choose to work around them. Keep practicing situational ethics to justify your actions to yourselves, thats fine but just know that you ARE killing a significant number of these fish for nothing other than braggin rights on an Internet site. Maybe one day you will see what you are doing maybe not happy killing.....


dude take a valume and relax, i suppose that killing fish to eat is wrong too. do you belong to P.E.T.A ??? is killing trees to build homes wrong???


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't think Jack'n Fish was saying it's wrong to take fish to eat. It's more a matter of releasing a dead or near dead fish when it should have been taken.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Time to put this one to bed. Geez oh man.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Snackmans Dad said:


> Time to put this one to bed. Geez oh man.


Wow 54 posts and still climbing, put it to rest. Whats the record amount of none sticky threads.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

at the author's request....................................good night


----------

